

Silicon Valley start-up success for savvy Aussies (Omnisio, YC 08) - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/biztech/gobbled-by-google/2008/11/10/1226165479838.html

======
wensing
_Don't waste too much time writing a formal business plan, worrying about the
state of the market, worrying about potential competitors_

Don't worry != don't think.

------
ksvs
Rare photo of the famous black t-shirts...

------
shimi
Good on the Aussies!!! Makes me proud!

Though I must add that this is one in a million, this is not the case in most
cases

------
babyshake
Didn't even mention YC.

